# Samsung accused of exploiting younger workers in China



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2012)

Despite soaring profits, wads of cash on hand and dominance of the smartphone market Samsung looks to be no different from other corporations:




> Samsung Electronics, the world's largest mobile and smartphone maker, is being accused of exploiting younger workers and using factories inChina where some employees were physically and verbally abused, and forced to work more than 100 hours per month of overtime.
> 
> China Labor Watch, a New York-based organisation set up by Chinese activist Li Quang in 2000, also alleges that its investigation of six Samsung-owned plants and two of its suppliers showed that safety measures – such as providing protective clothing for workers – were not followed.
> 
> Workers were barred from sitting during shifts and some suffered physical and verbal abuse, the organisation alleges in the 122-page report. The organisation said it investigated eight plants in China that produce mobile phones, media players, DVD players, TV components, mobile displays, printers, home appliances and mobile phone casings for Samsung. The plants' staff totals more than 24,000 workers.


 
Looks like Samsung's success comes at the cost of human misery...time for a boycott until it clears up its act?


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 5, 2012)

But didn't they threaten to cancel contracts with companies caught doing it?

I wish my beloved Apple would make a similar stand.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Apple should sue Samsung over this. It is definitely something that Apple already did back in 2011 at its Chinese Foxconn factories. Or are bad working conditions not something that is covered under patent laws.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think Apple should sue Samsung over this. It is definitely something that Apple already did back in 2011 at its Chinese Foxconn factories. Or are bad working conditions not something that is covered under patent laws.


 
You know I literally never considered that this might just be another example of how desperate Samsung are to skank Apple in every way!


----------



## treelover (Apr 28, 2014)

> _48,000 workers at the Chinese shoe supplier to Nike and Adidas, Yue Yuen (part of the Pou Chen Group), have been striking since 14 April. Workers went on strike to demand that the company repay years of stolen social insurance payments, implement a significant wage increase, and sign legal labour contracts (having found that the company had been making them sign fake work contracts for nearly 20 years). The company had responded by offering a measly wage increase and cost of living payment that the workers rejected. The sheer scale and longevity of the action represents an historic turn in the formation of global capitalism. There are a number of reasons why this strike is terrifying not only for the supplier factory bosses in China but also for transnational capitalism_
> 
> http://wire.novaramedia.com/2014/04...na-is-terrifying-to-transnational-capitalism/




just thought I would put this here rather than new thread, this strike is massive,


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 2, 2014)

Treelover you idiot, you have updated a two year old thread about Samsung mobile phones with a story about current issues in the Chinese footwear industry. Put the story under World Politics where it will get noticed. Adidas don't make phones and Samsung doesn't make shoes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Treelover you idiot, you have updated a two year old thread about Samsung mobile phones with a story about current issues in the Chinese footwear industry. Put the story under World Politics where it will get noticed. Adidas don't make phones and Samsung doesn't make shoes.


and treelover doesn't do on topic posts


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2014)

treelover said:


> just thought I would put this here rather than new thread, this strike is massive,


but is it to with samsung or apple?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2014)

Random....


----------

